

Social classes-- modern fuzzy boundaries - aangjie
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/01/18/the-world-is-small-and-life-is-long/

======
cturner
This blog looks amazing. I haven't seen it before and am going through the
same "inhalation" experience I got the first time I got exposed to spoksly or
pg essays.

Here's a great one to look at: [http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/03/02/fools-
and-their-money-m...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/03/02/fools-and-their-
money-metaphors/)

The author has an engagement with ideas about money that suggests significant
mental investment and produces distilled points.

~~~
pasbesoin
He wrote a series on the workplace (including psychopaths -- in the more
formal sense -- climbing the ladder, which I mention in order to help you find
those posts) that received quite a lot of attention, a year or three ago.

------
aangjie
Yep... as he mentions in another post
([http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/01/11/seeking-density-in-
the-...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/01/11/seeking-density-in-the-gonzo-
theater/)).. he has mastered the art of writing dense. Which makes his writing
very re-readable...

